# DVDO Edge - any feedback?



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I am considering getting a DVDO Edge video processor to use with my Comcast cable box. I am not sold on the upscaling and would appreciate any feedback from users. Is it worth spending the extra $500 or so?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bborzell (Jun 11, 2009)

I had a long discussion with one of the techs at Anchorbay about the Edge. I was wondering how it might fit in with my OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray player and the Dish receiver.

He told me that the Edge and the OPPO pretty much share the same scaler. That left the Dish receiver for me to consider. After the discussion, I came away with the thought that the Edge might help out with the SD DISH signal and my 106" screen. One of the most frustrating aspects of my Sat setup is the quality of SD at that screen size. There is so much compression that the SD image is barely watchable. On the other hand, more and more of the channels at Dish are getting HD counterparts.

I concluded that, while the Edge might offer improvement in the SD Sat signal, it would not offer any improvement over the OPPO for sd upscaling and the Dish issue was iffy so I didn't buy one.

For what it's worth, I recently saw a temporary price reduction on the Edge in an Amazon email.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Thank you for the insight Bob. Based on your opinion, I think I will pass as I probably will be disappointed with the incremental image quality improvement on SD cable. My HD stuff looks great as it is.
Erle


----------

